# Help identify bow



## Reedg35 (Nov 1, 2006)

I have this galaxy recurve bow, but i know nothing about it...

What is it worth?
What year?
Anything would be helpful i want to sell it, but i need help

Thanks
Reed


----------



## Reedg35 (Nov 1, 2006)

the # on it are

768
c-476
50# @ 28"
52"


----------



## Reedg35 (Nov 1, 2006)

:darkbeer:ttt


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

You have a BlackHawk recurve built by Cravotta Bro.s archery in McKeesport, PA, (just outside of Pittsburgh). 

The ser.# of 768 means that it was built in July of 1968.


----------



## Reedg35 (Nov 1, 2006)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Reedg35 (Nov 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Reedg35 (Nov 1, 2006)

:darkbeer:


----------

